

Samsung makes the case for 'bended' phones - rschmitty
http://www.theverge.com/2013/11/18/5117200/samsung-bended-phones-in-pictures

======
rschmitty
I'm not sure if anyone here has used the BB Playbook (and lol why would you)
but I got one for free after writing an app for it and I really enjoyed their
bezel features[1] and always wish my iDevices had the same feature set. These
gestures are nothing iOS can't do, but I find they stay out of the way unless
you want them unlike some games on apple where you might confuse the app/os on
what you want that swipe to do.

Samsung seems to be taking this to a new level

[1]
[http://playbookwiki.org/index.php/Bezel_Gestures](http://playbookwiki.org/index.php/Bezel_Gestures)

